# Sierra Houndstooth Laser Segmented Pen Blank



## Ken Wines (Feb 7, 2018)

A Sierra Houndstooth blank. Woods are maple and walnut. The blank consists of 12 segmented rings that interlock.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Feb 7, 2018)

Very cool, nicely done!


----------



## More4dan (Feb 7, 2018)

One of my favorites yet!!!  Each one gets better than the previous one even when I didn’t think it possible. Very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Feb 7, 2018)

I responded (sarcastically) on the FB post.  So I'll likewise comment here...

*I hate yr guts!!!*  Yes, I'm joking, this is so cool!

The wallpaper in my bedroom in HS had this design.  It is excellent as a blank design.  

I love how your patterns keep evolving.  :bananen_smilies027:

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cschimmel (Feb 7, 2018)

Beautify Blank!


----------



## magpens (Feb 7, 2018)

I like it, Ken !!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 13, 2018)

Very nice.
Is the blank a CNC laser design?


----------



## Dr_N (Feb 18, 2018)

Ken Wines said:


> A Sierra Houndstooth blank. Woods are maple and walnut. The blank consists of 12 segmented rings that interlock.


Curious what cutter you are using.  I've been thinking of looking into a laser cutter.


----------



## Ken Wines (Feb 19, 2018)

Bill in Buena Park said:


> Very cool, nicely done!


Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Ken Wines (Feb 19, 2018)

More4dan said:


> One of my favorites yet!!!  Each one gets better than the previous one even when I didn’t think it possible. Very cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Thanks, Danny.  This one sparked a little interest with Alabama fans.  I was totally unaware of the houndstooth - Bear Bryant connection.


----------



## Ken Wines (Feb 19, 2018)

mark james said:


> I responded (sarcastically) on the FB post.  So I'll likewise comment here...
> 
> *I hate yr guts!!!*  Yes, I'm joking, this is so cool!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mark.  That would have been some interesting wallpaper.   Hate yur guts, also.  Just kidding, of course.


----------



## Ken Wines (Feb 19, 2018)

cschimmel said:


> Beautify Blank!


Thanks, Chad.


----------



## Ken Wines (Feb 19, 2018)

magpens said:


> I like it, Ken !!!


Thanks, Mal.


----------



## Ken Wines (Feb 19, 2018)

GaryMGg said:


> Very nice.
> Is the blank a CNC laser design?


Thanks, Gary.   It was cut on an Epilog Helix.


----------



## Ken Wines (Feb 19, 2018)

Dr_N said:


> Curious what cutter you are using.  I've been thinking of looking into a laser cutter.


I use a 60 watt Epilog Helix along with a custom built rotary device that utilizes a mandrel.  There's no way I could do any of this type work with Epilog's optional stock rotary.  It would be very hit/miss and an exercise in futility.


----------

